# Форум 1С > Общие вопросы по 1С - Предприятие >  Конфигурация  MES Оперативное управление производством

## Star1ck

Здравствуйте дамы и господа. Может быть кто-нибудь сталкивался с этим продуктом и поможет мне решить некоторые вопросы.
1. Как указать, что рабочий центр имеет тип конвейер? (Т.е. если я указываю загрузку партии изделий и время прохождения по ленте 30 минут, программа запускает следующую партию через 30 минут. Это не есть хорошо.)
2. Как заставить,  при оперативном планировании, выполнять следующую операцию по мере готовности партии на предыдущей операции (при чем загрузки рабочих центров рассчитаны на разное количество изделий)?

Другими словами, мне необходимо моделировать "вытягивающее" производство. 

И третье: Где находятся внешние обработки алгоритмов планирования? Всё перетряхнул, их нет.

----------


## MG74

Здравствуйте! Я ток понимаю никто не сталкивался с этим продуктом...

----------


## krei35

да уж

----------


## MG74

> да уж


а Вы, счастливый обладатель?
если да, то как впечатление, поделитесь

----------


## Timik05

впечатления очень плохие. конфа совсем сырая.

----------


## borjohn

А у вас какая именно конфигурация? АБС-софт которую впаривает?

----------


## soal

22 июня 2018 года компания «КТ-Сегмент» сообщила о выходе «1С:MES Оперативное управление производством. Редакция 1.3»
Там в описании заявлено, что ваш вопрос решается
Обновлялись? Есть возможность обновлением поделиться?

----------


## Hatred777

Присоединяюсь, поделитесь конфигурацией для ознакомления, подумываем купить

----------


## Marat318

> Присоединяюсь, поделитесь конфигурацией для ознакомления, подумываем купить


Здравствуйте! Получилось достать конфигурацию, есть возможность поделиться?

----------

